# Dolomitencross sieben Tage



## Jimmy (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

was halten die Dolomitenerfahrenen hier denn von folgender Route:
 Dolomitencross ?

Wirkt auch mich relativ interessant, da man ja auch viel verbindet auf der großen Schleife. Unser Augenmerk liegt auch auf möglich vielen Trailabfahrten. Bis S3 ist gut möglich. 
Habt ihr Alternativen/ Verbesserungsvorschläge zur Tour.

Nach dem Travenanzes-Tal (5.Tag) würde ich gerne weniger direkt zum Misurinasee. Mir schwebt ein Bogen über Pragser Wildsee und Plätzwiese vor. 
Ist das aus eurer Sicht vernünftig/ gut möglich? 

Und zu guter letzt, da ich jetzt Kartenmaterial bestellen möchte, Tobacco oder Kompass für die Region der Tour?

Grüße,
Jimmy


----------



## dede (15. Januar 2009)

Per se ist die Runde wunderschön, aber.... !!!

1. Travenanzestal sowie Rienztal sind fürs Biken gesperrt, da Naturpark
2. Es gibt bessere Auffahrten auf die Seiseralm (z.B die Pufler Schlucht)
3. Ab Tiers fahren die praktisch nur Teer bis zum Karerpaß. Viel schöner ist die Auffahrt über den 1c/1T (Tabaccokarte !!!) sowie dann den 1c parallel zur Nigerpaßstraße bis oberhalb des Karerpasses. Die Abfahrt nach Moena könnt ihr euch schenken. Besser und mit ein paar netten Trailabschnitten: Vom 519er auf den 520er links abbiegen, der fast eben für 2 km zurück zur Karerpaßstraße führt, dann bei Larzonei links weg und hoch ins Vallon-Kar mit der Materialseilbahn zum Rotwandhaus.Hier links auf den Fassaner Höhenweg (genialer Trail mit allen technischen Rafinessen) zur Seilbahn und weiter auf super Karenweg nach Gardeccia. Dort runter durch Vajolettal und gegnüber ins Valle San Nicolo
4. Die Auffahrt zum Bindelweg kann man auch mit der Seilbahn Belvedere machen (seit letztem Jahr Bikepark mit interessanter Trailstrecke runter nach Canazei) bzw. ab dem Albergo Pordoi über die Skipisten (brutal steil !)
5. Wenn ihr schon auf Trails steht, dann den Trail runter nach Ornella nehmen statt nach Arabba zu fahren (eine weitere Offroad-Variante inkl. kürzerer Schuebestellen führt euch oben rum von der Porta Vescovo über die Forcella Europa zum Passo Padon und weiter zum Passo Crepe Rosse. Von dort den Trail runter nach Davedino oder Saviner di Laste mit Anschluß an die Alleghetrails. Dabei entfernt ihr euch allerdings zunehmend von der "Originalroute").
5. Zurück auf dr Originalroute: wenn ihr nach der EIsenofenalm wieder auf die Straße kommt, dann fahr nach 800m  links weg und nehmt die große (nicht schon nach wenigen Metern chts zum Soldatenfriedhof abbiegen !!) Schleife bis kurz uner den Valparolapaß mit
6. Travenanzestal wie gesagt nur mit Strafe.... Alternative: kurz unterhalb bei der Verzweigung "Rozes" rechts weg und zum Rifugio Dibona queren, Anschuß bei Cortina (evtl. noch den Posporcora mitnehmen !)
7. Val Padeon macht m.E. kaum Sinn (evtl. mit dem Sessellift Rio Gere zum Rif San Forca hoch und so das steile Skipistenschiebestück umgehen)
8. Mone Piana ist für Bikes gesperrt solange dort Taaxibetrieb ist (Sommermonate). Rienztalabfahrt nicht möglich da Naturpark. Alternative zurück nach Misurina (Trails !) oder aber die Cadiniumrundung dranhängen (traumhaft, aber leider ist der Supertrail durchs Val Marzon mehrere Male vermurt :-((((
9. Vom Schutzhaus Pederü nach St. Vigil den Trail (Einstieg am Parkplatz nach der Hütte direkt hinter der ehem. Kriegsmaterialseilbahn) nehmen. Zurück zur Straße mehrmals möglich
10. (Noch) schönere Variante um zur Schlüterhütte zu gelangen über 
das Kreuzjoch/Medalgesalm im hintersten Campilltal. Dann teilw. ausgesetzte Trailquerung entlang des Bronsoi zur Hütte (praktisch alles fahrbar während ihr sonst gut 15 Min zur Peitlerscharte hochschiebt). Wenn ihr ein paar lohnende (!!!) Hm mehr investieren wollt, dann fahrt bis zum Abzweig nach Seres/Misci auf der Originalroute über die Peitlerwiesen, trailt dann auf dem anspruchsvollen, steilen Hirtensteig Nr. 4 zu den uralten Mühlen in Misci/Seres und quert von dort rüber zur Auffahrt zum Kreuzjoch 
11. Adolf Mnkel Weg ist mittlerweile ein NO GO für Biker. Verboten, da im Naturpark. Empfehlenswerter runter bis kurz vor Ranui, dann links hoch bis zum Ende der FS, danach 20-30 Min steiles Schieben bis unterhalb der Brogleshütte. Kurz über den Raschötzhöhenweg (Panorama und die legendäre Saltner Schwaige !!) und wieder zurück, da ab 17 Uhr (!!!) der 3er/5er Trail nach St. Ulrich fürs Biken erlaubt ist. Wenn ihr unten in der Nähe der Mittelstation rauskommt entweder nochmal kurz rechts hoch und auf dem uralten Troi Pajan zur Auffahrt zurRaschötz rübertrailen oder aber mit der Secedabahn hoch zum Gipfel und den Wahnsinnstrail Nr. 2b am Felsturm Piera Longia vorbei bis zur Regensburgerhütte nehmen (diesen letzten Abschnitt auch nur spät am Abend machen, weil ihr da sonst jede Menge Wanderer antrefft und das Biken dort ebenso nur geduldet ist (ab 17 Uhr, innerhalb der Naturparkgrenzen !!!)

Übrigens würde ich gleich im Grödnertal starten statt in Lajen.
Für weitere Fragen jederzeit gerne (und nein, ich habe keine GPS-Daten, denn ich fahr nach Karten bzw. meinem zumeist ausreichenden Wegenetzwissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (15. Januar 2009)

dede schrieb:


> ...11. Adolf Mnkel Weg ist mittlerweile ein NO GO für Biker. Verboten, da im Naturpark. Empfehlenswerter runter bis kurz vor Ranui, dann links hoch bis zum Ende der FS, danach 20-30 Min steiles Schieben bis unterhalb der Brogleshütte. ....



nicht doch!... von der zanseralm kann man übe eine forststraße rüberqueren und muss nicht runter bis Ranui...

ich würde nachher einfach rauf zur geisleralm und ein paar 100 mt über den munckel weg rüberschieben... denn vom besagten ende der von dir besagten FS bis zur Broglesalm brauch man als Wanderer mindestens 1 stunde...


----------



## Jimmy (16. Januar 2009)

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für die super Beschreibung.

Ich habe auch kein GPS, nur Karten (wobei ein Kollege eins mitnehmen wird) .
Eben jene werde ich dann jetzt mal bestellen.(Wenn wer aus dem Stehgreif die Nummern weiß und mir das Suchen ersparen will, hätte ich nichts dagegen )

Schlagt ihr 25000er oder 50000er vor?

Wenn ihr bessere Alternativen habt, dann schlagt sie vor  . 
Aber mit etwas Suche hier bin ich direkt auf nicht viel gestoßen, was mir besser gefiel.

Lohnt sich der Umweg über Pragser Wildsee und Plätzwiese überhaupt, wenn die Trailabfahrt runter gesperrt ist?

Grüße,
Jimmy


----------



## Alpennomade (16. Januar 2009)

Zu den Karten: wenn dein Kollege GPS hat, sollte er sich die digitale Südtirol von Kompass holen. Diese neu aufgearbeitete Karte hat nicht mehr die Ungenauigkeiten der alten Papier-Karten von Kompass. Die Tracks kann man direkt von der Karte aufs GPS übertragen.

Achtung: die gesamte Dolomiten-Runde ist damit nicht abgedeckt, da die Grenzen von Südtirol überschritten werden. 

Man kann sich allerdings aus dem Netz alte Militärkarten von Gesamt-Italien umsonst besorgen (ECWP-Server - im GPS-Forum suchen). Auch diese Karten sind mit Geo-Daten versehen, die sofort aufs GPS übertragen werden können. Da Zahn auf alten Militärwegen fährt, ist diese Lösung vollkommen ausreichend. Mit diesen Karten habe ich per GPS die richtige Abfahrt von der Porta Vescovo gefunden, bei der all-mountain seine Probleme hatte (Bindelweg-Tag auf seine Homepage).

Sowohl mit der PapierKarte von Kompass als auch mit der Tobacco-Karte ist der von Zahn beschriebene Trail runter nicht zu finden.

Diese alten Militär-Karten sind für mich im Augenblick die sinnvollste Lösung, um meine Routen per PC und GPS im Alpenraum planen zu können. Allerdings braucht es seine Zeit, um sich in die Thematik richtig einzuarbeiten. Aber ihr habt ja noch etwas Zeit.

Zu Dolomitenrunde: Traumtour. Die Tips von dede werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen und evtl. noch mal abfahren.


----------



## dede (16. Januar 2009)

@ Kroun: klar nicht ganz bis Ranui runter, hatte mich da nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt ! Die schönere Variante ist selbstverständlich über die Gschnaggenhardtalmen (sowohl kulinarisch als auch panoramatechnisch, allerdings werden die meisten die 100 Hm vor der Alm ebenfalls schieben und dann rüber zur Brogles ist ebenfalls ne halbe Stunde).
Ansonsten sind's vom FS-Ende rauf bis zum Bach (ab wo man mit entsprechender Technik und Kraft wieder fahren kann) auch nur ne halbe Stunde, das Schieben entlang des Munkelwegs ist aber ganz sicher attraktiver, da man permanent direkt unterhalb den Geislern dahinspaziert...)


----------



## norman68 (16. Januar 2009)

Alpennomade schrieb:


> Zu den Karten: wenn dein Kollege GPS hat, sollte er sich die digitale Südtirol von Kompass holen. Diese neu aufgearbeitete Karte hat nicht mehr die Ungenauigkeiten der alten Papier-Karten von Kompass. Die Tracks kann man direkt von der Karte aufs GPS übertragen.
> 
> ...



Hast du das selber mit der Kompass Karte und einem Garmin schon mal versucht? Denn das geht nicht. Hab mir letztes Jahr selber diese Südtirol Geschichte von Kompass gekauft. Da ja auf der Packung schön groß GPS drauf steht. Mußte dann aber feststellen wie viel andere Nutzer auch das es eben mit Garmins nicht geht.


----------



## Alpennomade (17. Januar 2009)

Hi Norman,

ich würde nicht darüber schreiben, wenn ich es nicht schon "versucht" hätte.

Du kannst die Kompass-Karte nicht auf deinem GPS darstellen. 

Statt dessen zeichnest du am PC auf der Kompass-Karte deine Route (Track) ab und überträgst diese anschließend auf dein GPS. Fazit: du fährst nach einer schwarzen Linie auf dem GPS, die eben die genauen Geo-Informationen der Kompass-Karte hat. Ansonsten siehst du nichts.

Hört sich erst mal mager an. Tatsächlich ist so ein Track vollkommen ausreichend, um auf dem richtigen Weg zu bleiben, den man vorher geplant hat.

Zum weiteren nachlesen: hier im GPS-Forum.


----------



## picard (17. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es Euch bekannt ist, aber für den Garmin gibt es eine freie topo Karte von Südtirol!
http://www.maptk.dnsalias.com/Maps/


----------



## norman68 (17. Januar 2009)

picard schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob es Euch bekannt ist, aber für den Garmin gibt es eine freie topo Karte von Südtirol!
> http://www.maptk.dnsalias.com/Maps/



Danke mir ist diese bekannt. Hab die auch selber im Einsatz und so mach ein Guide in Südtirol auch.


----------



## Marlowe (20. Januar 2009)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein, weil der Thread anscheinend gerade lebt.
Meine Frage ist allerdings etwas off topic und bezieht sich auf die im vorigen Post erwähnte freie Südtirol-Karte.
Ich habe erst seit einigen Tagen einen Garmin Oregon (bin also Newbie) und frage mich, wie ich diese Karte ohne MapSource auf mein Gerät kriege.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Gruß,
Marlowe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downgrade (20. Januar 2009)

Da ist doch eine setup.exe mit dabei, insofern doch kein Problem: Einfach mal Doppelklicken 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Marlowe (20. Januar 2009)

Ich bin zwar Newbie auf dem Gebiet GPS und Garmin, aber nicht generell... 

Mir ist es schon gelungen, die ausgepackten img-Dateien auf meinen Oregon zu kopieren.
Im Gegensatz zur ebenfalls kopierten OpenStreetMaps-Deutschlandkarte wird von Südtirol im Kartenauswahlmenü aber nichts angezeigt. Sprich, ich kann die Südtirolkarte nicht auswählen.

Gruß,
Marlowe


----------



## damage0099 (21. Januar 2009)

du mußt die Südtirol-Karte zusammen, also in einem Rutsch z.B. mittels Mapsource auf den Oregon laden.
In Mapsource alle Karten auswählen (werden dann links namentlich dargestellt), und dann "an Gerät senden".

Es wird dann eine IMG-Datei auf dem Oregon erstellt, und es läßt sich dann jede Karte aktivieren / deaktivieren.
So geht's zumindest mit normalen Garmin-Karten TopoV2 usw. Ich denke, mit OSM wird's nicht anders sein.


----------



## Eike. (21. Januar 2009)

Bei meinem alten Vista klappts mit dem Freeware Programm Img2GPS. Einfach nach googlen.


----------



## Matze. (21. Januar 2009)

> 1. Travenanzestal sowie Rienztal sind fürs Biken gesperrt, da Naturpark




So wie die Sache ausschaut wäre es aber genial zum fahren gibts da irgendwelche handfeste nachvollziehbare Gründe
Das Verbot auf dem Adolf-Munkel-Weg kann ich verstehen, da sind so viele Wanderer unterwegs.


----------



## dede (21. Januar 2009)

Das ist halt deren Auslegung von Naturschutz, teilw. nachvollziehbar, teilw. aber auch nicht (v.a. wenn man bedenkt, daß hier und da eine kleine Schleife bei den Naturparkgrenzen gezogen wurde nur um noch den ein oder anderen Skilift außerhalb der Grenzen zu positionieren......)
Trotzdem gibt's genügend attraktive Alternativen !!
Rienztal ist im oberen Teil für die meisten eh nicht fahrbar (teilw auch etwas ausgesetzt und nicht ungefährlich). Nach der zweiten Steilstufe auf etwa 1.850m Höhe kannst du dich dann wieder aufs Bike schwingen und der Trail ist auch dann noch recht nett. Wenn du zurück nach Misurina trailen willst geht ja auch eine kürzere Offraodalternative ab nem kleinen Parkplatz ab, die dann beim Mauthäuschen wieder in dei Straße mündet (sieht man bei der Auffahrt recht gut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautbrg (21. Januar 2009)

der von dede erwähnte Alternativtrail, der beim Mauthäuschen rauskommt
ist sehr nett. Zweigt von der Asphaltauffahrt ca 150 hm unterhalb der Auronzohütte ab.
Zwischendurch mal ganz schön knackig.
Wenn ihr etwas mehr Bergabtrailmeter und auch ne Zusatzauffahrt verkraften könnt,
dann auf halbem Weg zwischen Auronzohütte und Lavaredo Hütte ins Valon die Lavaredo
und Val Marzon runtertrailen. Super alter verfallenere Militärstraßentrail. Danach entweder  
rausrollen Richtung Auronzo, oder auf schönem Weg hoch zum Rif Citta di Carpi
und dann über Trails und Forstwege zum Misurinasee. Alles ausserhalb des NP.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Januar 2009)

trautbrg schrieb:


> oder auf schönem Weg hoch zum Rif Citta di Carpi
> und dann über Trails und Forstwege zum Misurinasee. Alles ausserhalb des NP.



So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Ich fand den Weg zum Rif Citta di Carpi nicht schön, zum großen Teil eine fiese Schinderei durch den Wald auf Schotter aller Art, erst zum Ende mit Aussicht und schönem Hochtal. Allerdings war das am Rif. wieder vergessen. 

Video 3 Zinnen, Abfahrt ins Valon die Lavaredo und dem Rifugio Citta. MTB-Roadtrip-Suedtirol-drei-zinnen


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo on any sunday,

schönes Video und toller Sound ! Weiter so.

Grüße


----------



## Kleinblattagent (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jimmy,

jetzt mal zu den Tabacco Karten, die Du für diese Runde brauchst.

03 Cortina d' Ampezzo e Dolomiti Ampezzane
05 Val Gardena - Alpe di Siusi / Gröden - Seiseralm
06 Val di Fassa e Dolomiti Fassane
07 Alta Badia - Arabba - Marmolada
010 Dolomiti di Sesto / Sextener Dolomiten

optional bei den diversen Vorschlägen die hier gemacht worden sind noch zusätzlich:

015 Marmolada - Pelmo - Civetta - Moiazza
017 Dolomiti di Auronzo e del Comelico

Eine komplette Übersicht findest Du hier: http://www.kettelinks.de/Touren/Mehrtagestouren/Tabacco/tabacco.html

Ich würde Dir den Maßstab 1:25.000 empfehlen. Die 50.000er sind z.T schon älter.
Viel Spaß bei der Planung!

       Gruß

           Michael


----------



## Jimmy (23. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! 
Und gutes Video, macht Lust auf viel mehr...

Wenn die Karten da sind, komme ich mit gezielteren Fragen.


----------



## Jimmy (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo, da wir uns gestern zumindest die erste Hälfte der Tour mal genauer auf der Karte angeschaut haben schonmal ein paar Fragen.

1.nach Knüppelsteig bis Tiers Weg Nr. 7 ODER 4a (Tabacco)
2.soll der Trail nach Ornella die 699/634 sein?
3. Was hat es mit der Materialseilbahn auf sich, die haben wir nicht gefunden. Ab oben ist dann alles klar.
4.Strafe fürs Travaneztal hinnehmen? Die Alternative sieht nicht so attraktiv aus, oder täuscht das?

Das war es bis dato erstmal, ich melde mich heute Abend oder am WE nochmal.


----------



## emvau (12. Februar 2009)

Jimmy schrieb:


> 1.nach Knüppelsteig bis Tiers Weg Nr. 7 ODER 4a (Tabacco)


7 bis gasthof schönblick, dann weiter auf 6U


----------



## K-Dieter (13. Februar 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> So wie die Sache ausschaut wäre es aber genial zum fahren gibts da irgendwelche handfeste nachvollziehbare Gründe
> Das Verbot auf dem Adolf-Munkel-Weg kann ich verstehen, da sind so viele Wanderer unterwegs.



Ich war noch im Juli 08 dort, also kurz bevor der Weg für Biker gesperrt wurde. Landschaftlich super, aber zum fahren ein Graus. Wegen unfahrbarer Abschnitte und ewiger Wandererkolonnen hat man meistens schieben müssen. Ich finde es trotzdem schade, dass wir Biker ausgesperrt wurden. 
Man muss es unbedingt vorher wissen, damit man seine Route anders planen kann.

Drei Zinnen: In war dort zuletzt Mitte September 08. Kurz hinter dem Paternsattel war ein offensichtlich ganz neues Schild mit dem Text: 

"RADFAHRVERBOT ... Ausgenommen Weg Nr. 101 zur Dreizinnenhütte ... Bußgeld ... Euro 61,00." 

Ich bin dann bis zur Dreizinnenhütte weiter, dort an jedem Weg das gleiche "schöne" Schild. Ich wollte nicht ausprobieren wie das ist, wenn man die 61 Euro Maut zahlen muss, und bin dann wieder auf der Straße runter 

Ich denke, dass sich damit die Drei Zinnen für Biker nicht mehr lohnen. Oder hat jemand einen aktuellen besseren Tipp?

Gruß


----------



## dede (14. Februar 2009)

Das Bikeverbot an den 3 Zinnen besteht schon seit geraumer Zeit. Lohnenswert ist die Tour allemal, allein schon wegen der beeindruckenden Umgebung (und ich schließe da das gesamte "Umfeld" mit ein, nicht nur as berühmte Dreigestirn alleine !). Zurück muß man halt den gleichen Weg fahren (bis zum Paternsattel), kann sonst aber Abstecher zur Büllelejochhütte (ebenfalls traumhaft aber schwer !) sowie mehrere Abfahrtsvarianten (Val Marzon, Trail zum Mauthaus etc.) nehmen. Wieso ist deswegen das Gebiet für Biker gestorben ? Klar, von Mite JUli bis Mitte September ist das eine einzige Ameisen(Wanderer)straße, aber die Bikesaison in den Dolomiten ist Gott sei Dank nicht auf diese beiden Monate beschränkt...


----------



## Soul Rebel (22. Februar 2009)

dede schrieb:


> Per se ist die Runde wunderschön, aber.... !!!
> 
> 
> 3. Ab Tiers fahren die praktisch nur Teer bis zum Karerpaß. Viel schöner ist die Auffahrt über den 1c/1T (Tabaccokarte !!!) sowie dann den 1c parallel zur Nigerpaßstraße bis oberhalb des Karerpasses. Die Abfahrt nach Moena könnt ihr euch schenken. Besser und mit ein paar netten Trailabschnitten: Vom 519er auf den 520er links abbiegen, der fast eben für 2 km zurück zur Karerpaßstraße führt, dann bei Larzonei *links weg und hoch ins Vallon-Kar mit der Materialseilbahn zum Rotwandhaus*...



Servus dede,

wie sieht das denn genau mit dem Transport über die Materialseilbahn von Larzonei aus? Nehmen die überhaupt Biker mit, bzw. wen soll man denn dort ansprechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (22. Februar 2009)

Stop, Rückruf !!!! Also die Materialseilbahn kann keinewegs für den Transport genutzt werden, weder für die Bikes noch für den Personentransport. Das ist nur als Anhalt-/Orientierungspunkt im Vallonkar gedacht (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müßte das in der Kompaßkarte die Kote 2.028mt) sein. Larzonei=Vallongia an der Karerpaßstraße übrigens, da hatte ich wohl die Namen verwechselt, sorry !!!


----------



## kroun (22. Februar 2009)

dede schrieb:


> Stop, Rückruf !!!! Also die Materialseilbahn kann keinewegs für den Transport genutzt werden...



bei uns (z.B. die letzten meter rauf zur Radelseehütte oberhalb von Brixen) wir der transport der bikes angeboten ... und auch gerne angenommen


----------



## Soul Rebel (23. Februar 2009)

dede schrieb:


> Stop, Rückruf !!!! Also die Materialseilbahn kann keinewegs für den Transport genutzt werden, weder für die Bikes noch für den Personentransport. Das ist nur als Anhalt-/Orientierungspunkt im Vallonkar gedacht (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müßte das in der Kompaßkarte die Kote 2.028mt) sein. Larzonei=Vallongia an der Karerpaßstraße übrigens, da hatte ich wohl die Namen verwechselt, sorry !!!


 
Ah, ok. Also hochkurbeln. Habe ich mir schon gedacht. Die Tour über die Rotwandhütte hört sich ja nach einem sehr interessanten Zusatzabschnitt an. Danke.


----------



## dede (23. Februar 2009)

Also Rotwandhütte ist per Bike praktisch TABU denn der Hirzlweg ist ein einziger Wandererhighway (außer ihr startet um 5 Uhr morgens und seit um 8 Uhr dort schon durch !!!) auch wenn er offiziell (!) (noch) nicht gesperrt ist. Die von mir skizzierte Variante führt auch in die entgegengesetzte Richtung auf dem Fassaner Höhenweg zur Bergstation Ciampedie, dann weiter nach Gardeccia und ins Vajolettal => an der Rotwandhütte kommst du gar nicht vorbei, die siehst du maximal vom Vallonkar aus (aber 200 Hm höher und weit weg )


----------



## Jimmy (13. März 2009)

Ich habe mal unsere vorlÃ¤ufige Strecke aufgeschrieben, Ã¼ber Tipps und Anmerkungen immer dankbar 

Wie wÃ¼rdet ihr die Etappen einteilen? An einigen Stellen sparen wir uns ja auf Grund der Seilbahnen Zeit ein.

St. Ulrich- St. Ulrich

-	Gondel von St. Ulrich auf Seiseralm
-	Trail 6-S und StraÃe bis Compatsch
-	7 bis Dialer-Seiser Alm-Haus
-	4-594 bis Tierser Alp HÃ¼tte
-	4 bis SchlernhÃ¤user
-	1 (PrÃ¼gelsteig) bis Sessel-Schwaige, weiter Ã¼ber Standardabfahrt bis Tiers
-	Tiers- St. Zyprian
-	ab St. Zyprian Ã¼ber 1t bis Nigerpass
-	weiter Ã¼ber 1c bis Karerpass (lohnt Schleife Ã¼ber 2c und 2t zw. Frommer Alm und TscheinerhÃ¼tte?)
-	ab Karerpass Ã¼ber 519 bis Roncac, dann 520 zurÃ¼ck zur Passstrasse
-	ab Valongia hoch bis Stalon de Vael, dann rechts weg auf 545/Fassaner HÃ¶henweg Richtung/bis Bellavista
-	540 bis Gardecia
-	546 bis Pera
-	Ã¼ber StraÃe/Weg bis Pso. De S. Nicolo
-	608 bis Rif. Contrin
-	602 bis Canazei
-	mit Gondel hoch bis zum Bindelweg (nehmen beide Sektionen RÃ¤der mit?)
-	Bindelweg bis Porta Vescovo
-	698 bis Arabba
-	Ã¼ber Cherz und 1022 bis Pralongia
-	23,24 bis Valparola
-	P.so Falzarego
-	412 bis Rozes
-	412, 403,420 bis Rif. Duca dâ Aosta
-	405, 410, 413 bis Cortina
-	209 bis P.so Tre Croci
-	222 bis Popena, 224 nach Misurina
-	Misurina bis Rifugio Auronzo
-	101 wieder bis Misurina
-	Ã¼ber Schluderbach und Radweg bis Podestagno
-	10 bis FaneshÃ¼tte
-	7 bis Rif. PederÃ¼
-	Trail neben StraÃe bis St. Vigil
-	St. Vigil-St. Martin auÃen rum (oder kennt jemand eine gute           Alternative Ã¼ber Ancona?)
-	St. Martin-Campill
-	3 und 5 bis Kreuzjoch (bei Besadura oder besser bei Ciampecios auf 5 wechseln?)
-	3 bis SchlÃ¼terhÃ¼tte
-	32,33 bis Zanser Alm
-	Ã¼ber 36 via Glatschalm auf Adolf Munkel Weg
-	bis BrogleshÃ¼tte
-	SpÃ¤tnachmittag eine der diversen Abfahrten nach St. Ulrich


----------



## r o b (13. März 2009)

Warum Gondelbeförderung?


----------



## Jimmy (13. März 2009)

Warum nicht 
Wir wollen uns die paar Höhenmeter ganz einfach sparen.


----------



## dede (14. März 2009)

Per se eine absolute Traumrunde. Ein paar kurze Anmerkungen noch:
Wieso fahrt ihr bis zum (wirkich häßlichen) Großparkplatz Compatsch rüber ? Macht lieber noch nen netten Schlenker über die schöneren Teile der Seiser Alm (die übrigens aus zwei Almen, der Tschapit und der Satria besteht). Besorgt euch für das Purgametschtal zum Nigerpaß hoch ein gutes Roadbook, sonst kommt ihr bestimmt an ein paar Abzweigungen, an denen ihr falsch fahrt (Tabacco-Karte konsultieren !!!). Der 2c führt meines Wissens die Skipiste hoch zur Rosengartenhütte - no go aufwärts !!! Ihr könnt aber vom Nigerpaß weg Ri Baumannschwaige hochkurbeln, dann nach knapp 1km an der Verzweigung rechts zu den Meßnerwiesen queren und auf einem sanft abfalenden Forstweg zur Tscheinerhütte rollen - ganz nett aber kein Muß (weder andschaftl. noch technisch). Ein "not to miss" ist dann allerdings der Abschnitt ab dem Großbühler auf dem 1c bis oberhalb des Karerpasses !!!
Canazei-Belvedere: Seilbahn nimmt Bikes bis oben hin mit (ist auch seit 2 Jahren ein Bikepark dort !). Rest demnächst, muß jetzt weg.....


----------



## dede (15. März 2009)

Ab Duca d'Aosta den 205er ? Das ist die Skipiste, kein Spaß für Mensch und Material ! Besser statt hoch zu Hütte (du kommst ja von der Dibona, oder ?!?) noch etwas runter laufen lassen und auf 1.800m Höhe links weg auf Skiweg durch die Maiorera nach Pie Tofana. Spart Hm und Bremsbeläge !!! 209 bis Tre CRoci ?!? Der Normalweg ist die 204 zum Rif. Mietres, dann kurz schieben (3 Min) auf Pfad zum oberhalb querenden 211er, der zur Mga Larieto und weiter entlang der Strommasten zum Parkplatz Rio Gere führt. Von dort dann auf den 209er oder noch in einer kleinen Schleife südwärts rum (übrigens kannst du bis Faloria auch die Gondel nutzen und dann bis zum Tre Croci runtertrailen => nicht entlang der Skipiste runter !!). 222 och zum ehem. Rif. Popena ist reine Schiebe-/Tragepassage..... Lieber direkt nach Misurina oder alternativ über Federavecchia runter und dann wieder hoch nach Misurina auf der alten Straße (Variante wär auch nich weiter runter und dann duchs Val d'Onge hoch zum Rif. Citta di Carpi mit Downhill direkt ans Seeufer). Je nachdem um wieviel Uhr ihr unterwegs seid könnt ihr den Taxlern zum Mt. Piano noch ein Schnäppchen schneiden und auf die Mt. Pianastraße ausweichen auf der Auffahrt zur Auronzohütte (offiziell gesperrt aber nur wegen der Taxler und dem angeblich so großen Umfallrisiko  !!!). Wenn ihr nach den ersten 1.7 km rechtsabbiegt und euch nach 200m in der Forcella Bassa rechts haltet komm ihr auf nem super Trail rüber zum Antornosee. Dann kurz auf die Straße um nach der Mautstelle nochmals links weg vom Teer bis zur Malga Rinbianco zu biken. Ab der Alm kommt ihr auf dem steilsten Straßenstück dem Asphalt dann leider nicht mehr aus....   
Was meinst du mit S. Vigil-St. Martin mit außenrum ? Entweder übers Ju nach Piccolein oder aber ab Zwischenwasser die alte Gadertalstraße dort hin (letzteres ne super Speedstrecke !!). Variante übers Ritjoch, Armentarawiesen, evtl. La Crusc und runter nach St. Leonhard. Von dort über den Juenpaß rüber nach Campill/Longiaru.... Wer oder was ist Ancona ??? (kenn da nur ne mittelital. Stadt mit diesem Namen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (21. April 2009)

Col di Ancona ist auf dem Ju.
Ist die Auffahrt zur Auronzohütte oder die zum Piana wegen den Taxen gesperrt?


----------



## dede (23. April 2009)

Was man alles so über seine "Heimat" lernt.... 

Mt. Pianastraße, Auronzo ist für den Verkehr freigegeben, Biker zahlen auch keine Maut !!!


----------

